# My Old Shell Box



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Needs a little TLC
Have had this longer than I can rembember and decided to get it back in shape. Gonna have to find some more little shells, but at least it wil look better!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool idea

You can get bags of small very nice shells at Michael's craft store. Also use thick CA (Super glue) to attach them (cheaper than 2 part epoxy)


----------

